# Drivetax bookkeeping spreadsheet



## Sustainable (Apr 3, 2018)

Would like to ask if any one on here has used the Drivetax bookkeeping spreadsheet to complete their tax return?
It is valuable for BAS, however unsure how to apply to the annual return.

Or are there any other spreadsheet options available to download free?

What do you use to fill in:
Main business or professional activity and Number of business activities?

Also is there a list of how best to populate:


----------



## Sustainable (Apr 3, 2018)

Does anyone have a spreadsheet they may share?

Thank you.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

See this splendid work by ricdam: https://uberpeople.net/threads/vers...gbook-expenses-and-income-spreadsheet.190740/.


----------

